# Deputy Sheriff David Wade



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*David Wade*
Logan County Sheriff's Office, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Tuesday, April 18, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 40

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff David Wade was shot and killed at approximately 8:30 am as he attempted to serve an eviction notice at a residence near the intersection of CR 66 and Midwest Boulevard, outside of Mulhall, Oklahoma.

He encountered three subjects at the residence and began checking their identifications. One of the subjects opened fire on Deputy Wade, striking him multiple times. The man then stole Deputy Wade's patrol truck and fled the scene. He then abandoned the vehicle and carjacked a citizen in a nearby town. The subject was taken into custody several hours later.

Deputy Wade was able to radio for backup after he was shot. He was flown to a hospital in Oklahoma City where he passed away several hours later while in surgery.

Deputy Wade was a U.S. Army veteran. He is survived by his wife and three children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Damon Devereaux
Logan County Sheriff's Office
216 S. Broad Street

Guthrie, OK 73044

Phone: (405) 282-4100


----------

